# CUPS can't recognize printer, lsusb gone after splix install

## creaker

Hi.

Need a help with printer installation. Printer model is Samsung SCX-4200. I installed UnifiedLinuxDriver, but can't be able to print anything. So, I decided to install splix. After 'emerge splix' I restarted cups and opened the web-inteface. But can't recognize my printer, that was here five minutes ago. I clicked 'Add printer' but local printer string is empty. I tried to check whether the printer connected or not and run 'lsusb' and got message: 'lsusb - command not found'. 

What's wrong with splix and how to get lsusb command back?

----------

## PaulBredbury

lsusb is from the usbutils package.

----------

## creaker

Thanks, I've got lsusb back. But I'm still wondering why splix removed it.

----------

## chithanh

splix is unrelated to usbutils (no dependencies/blocks either way). The output of

```
# qlop -lu
```

may tell you during which merge usbutils was removed.

----------

## creaker

Last three entries from qlop output are:

cups (reinstall)

splix

usbutils

after cups reinstallation I was able to see connected usb devices, but lost this ability after splix installation. I don't know for what reason lsusb gone, but now all fine.

----------

